# NSW Sydney Northside Fail 301211



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Went out chasing kings.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hogans Ghost Dave , thats a ripper , congratulations mate , what size, uhhhh theres gunna be a snapper bake , yum


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

My best snapper so far at 76 cm, with a soft plastic, in about 15 metres. I can usually pick a snapper, thought this one was a king all the way up (& down etc). Gary got a keeper, not very fishy otherwise, we had a play with the sails in nice steady breeze. Mexican pie.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

can you teach me how to fail like that? :lol:

John


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Excellent snapp Dave! What plastic did the damage on the big guy?

Marty


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Dave,

You should target kings more often :lol:

Cracker and well deserved

Cheers Micka


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Way to finish the year Dave. Well done mate.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

RU doing the arm push towards the camera ?


----------



## apnearabbit (Aug 29, 2009)

How could a Kingie looking like this? It must be your queen!


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Spewing!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

you fail better than anyone I know Dave, ripper fish mate


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Brilliant fish Dave - congrats - and a big knob isn't everything!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice Snapp Dave.
Sure as hell taste better than a Kingy to.


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

My friend,

A picture speaks more than a thousand words!

Cheers
Darwin


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

glad in a way that longy is producing winter fish-but what a corker!


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

The Rex Hunt fish kiss is so passe. Move over for the fish cuddle and feel the love.








I caught a 71cm King early and the rest were rats. I did manage to catch a little Samson. Are these the cutest fish in the sea?








The original plan was for a sail from the harbour up but we settled for a run at the usual spots. I could get fat like this.


----------



## yaktopia (Nov 30, 2008)

Superb fish and I bet you don't mind calling it as a king now that you have probably enjoyed feasting!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVe4BAYAABrfgEAQcIHyUgQjAAq///+gIACKhqaFNPUyNGamnkeplNGR6mm1A1T0p6PVPTU2RMTCMnqYmR6NI3BQZgcUpkSJknPVWj/ui2SqPBWUivhBPPEQLWs33lbcj1InAhPBV6pHQU6M+niDpfMSv5DEZZPW/c62NDyQwr3C3aIsRjk1pDbwM/jhQfHpvfYaes60NHBe5aj5UCbmXGilvaZNM28bRwYOJfugqBALMiEvAYnkXckU4UJBXuAQGA==


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Very nice fish Dave.
Now if we can just get these guys to bust up on the surface, they will be the perfect catch.

I'm down here in Bermagui and the wind is blowing it's tits off. :-(


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Jealousy is a curse, I've been cursed!


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Dave

That's a lovely surprise. Nice snapper, mate. We seem to get our biggest snapper up here Nov to Feb so perhaps Sydney's becoming the new Noosa?

Congrats on an outstanding capture.

Kev


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah you're a loser Dave :lol:

How long you been running the sail? I like the notion of a little less work now that I'm on the wrong side of 50 ;-)


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Epic fail.
Usually when I failed on Kingies it looked like this.....









A different type of Red


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Great big cuddly Sydney fish there Dave. Too bloody windy to chase tuna and mackeral up here in sunny Qld, should have stayed at home for the snaps and kings.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWT9JbQcAACNfgAAQUCWAEgSCPEo/7//gMACssNUzRqbSjanqZHlPSNAemoBCnqNMhoA00aAAHqDUxGqYT9Keo2piNNADammLFg5/gt2sqW9DRxIhirGEFIp6hWxq8P2HU2S6z+whVIfJQ8YqV+PJEIXWBYT+pBXP4vCH0mjuZQW8gR0ldkpVbWJnfplEPdX5wjhWMojg6hmCbRGAIJodve2jIeUrPm2YicHXE01hsb48V5F8o3eKIL2L4JDtqQ9yux8cWa0yMhWxQAQxm2IECLibAYIUCCBV9xSiafxdyRThQkD9JbQc


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Noteworthy fail indeed Dave and yes Gary, Samsons are very pretty and welcome bycatch too.


----------

